
Ask HN: Why does your team time track - altras
Hello fellow comrades!<p>In the middle of tons of team time tracking software out there I&#x27;m wondering what&#x27;s the reason behind it all. Why does your team time track?<p>Thanks for the honesty! :bow:<p><i></i> transparency disclaimer: I&#x27;m part of a team which develops a bot for automated time tracking :) That&#x27;s why I&#x27;m curious about the time tracking industry
======
Juliate
1\. Billing 2\. Having a factual summary, every month/semester/year, of time
spent on what (to inform what to start, change, stop, delegate, etc.)

